# Strut Your Stuff for a Day Day December 5!



## Renaissance Woman (Nov 24, 2006)

Oh, the Clubhouse Board. It's where all the cool kids hang out. And we don't just hang out, we post pictures. And not just any pictures. Sexy pictures. Sexaay pictures. Sexaay ASS pictures, or other interesting body parts.

But not just everybody can get in. Oh, no. Only members who have shelled out $30 to support Dimensions for a year can get in. But despair not, for you still have some time. Pictures will be posted on December 5. So support Dimensions, and get a reward in the form of SYSFADD! 

Previous posted pictures have been good. I mean REALLY good. The posters you think are ultra-hot? Probably have posted pictures in the Clubhouse not available anywhere else. Yeah, it's worth the thirty bucks.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 24, 2006)

Here, here, Ren! I hope you guys up north are getting tired of the cold weather, because *December 5 is going to be HOT*! 

Seriously, this is our grassroots way of saying thanks for Dimensions. Conrad has been incredible in paying the bills to make this place an institution. The thing is, pitching is $3 over a month or $30 over a whole year isn't much. Just think of the _worst_ thing you've spent 30 bangers on in your life, and compare _that_ to Dimensions... 

So, pack a lunch to work next week instead of going out, and feast your eyes on the mayhem in the Clubhouse come Tuesday. SYSFADD is becoming a ritual in there, and it gets better every time. It's our habitual flesh-lovin party, and your invited. But we're having it whether you come or not!


----------



## metalheadFA (Nov 24, 2006)

non too suprsied I cant get in they dont like my switch electrop card ( goddamit I dont have a good credit rating)


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Nov 24, 2006)

metalheadFA said:


> non too suprsied I cant get in they dont like my switch electrop card ( goddamit I dont have a good credit rating)


Tried Paypal? You can link it directly from a bank account. Although I admit I don't know how it works outside the U.S.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Nov 25, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Tried Paypal? You can link it directly from a bank account. Although I admit I don't know how it works outside the U.S.


I got it linked to a Canadian bank account and it works fine.


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 27, 2006)

I'll be putting up pics.

Don't everyone cancel your memberships all at once.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 28, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> I'll be putting up pics.
> 
> Don't everyone cancel your memberships all at once.


 
Pssht. As straight as I am, FT, I'll have you know I checked to make sure my support was STILL active for the month! 

Yup. Till February. _Man_, that was a $30 well-spent....


----------



## KuroBara (Nov 28, 2006)

How do you check if you're active? I donated in October, but I only recently found out about the Clubhouse. I still don't know how to get there, but I have e-mailed the bosses and am waiting on thier reply pateinetly (sort of). I am such a ham and the thought of posting pictures for free just makes me really happy.


----------



## metalheadFA (Nov 28, 2006)

Yep I have a paypal account (I tend to buy CD's in bulk from the US, it makes it cheaper)


----------



## Tina (Nov 28, 2006)

If you can see the Clubhouse on the main board directory, you're in. If not, and you have donated, I would PM the Webmaster, Conrad.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 28, 2006)

KuroBara said:


> How do you check if you're active? I donated in October, but I only recently found out about the Clubhouse. I still don't know how to get there, but I have e-mailed the bosses and am waiting on thier reply pateinetly (sort of). I am such a ham and the thought of posting pictures for free just makes me really happy.


 
Click the User CP. On the left hand bar, there is a link that says "Paid Subscriptions." Click it, a page appears, on which should read "Dimensions Supporter" if you're still active  If not, you can donate there. 

Oh, and the Clubhouse appears between Events and Library on the Main Index. There's a picture of the clubhouse pool and beach access. You can't miss it.


----------



## saucywench (Nov 28, 2006)

Tina said:


> If you can see the Clubhouse on the main board directory, you're in. If not, and you have donated, I would PM the Webmaster, Conrad.


Or you might want to PM Ruby (RubyBBW) first, as the PayPal account (or any Dimensions contribution, for that matter) is managed by her. Once she confirms that you have made the minimum annual contribution (or however it computes if you make monthly installments [I do $3/mo which is $36/yr]), she can then give Conrad a real-time poke to get you listed here as a contributor and to activate the benefits that go with Clubhouse membership.

Sometimes the chain of command works that way.


----------



## KuroBara (Nov 28, 2006)

saucywench said:


> Or you might want to PM Ruby (RubyBBW) first, as the PayPal account (or any Dimensions contribution, for that matter) is managed by her. Once she confirms that you have made the minimum annual contribution (or however it computes if you make monthly installments [I do $3/mo which is $36/yr]), she can then give Conrad a real-time poke to get you listed here as a contributor and to activate the benefits that go with Clubhouse membership.
> 
> Sometimes the chain of command works that way.


I PM'ed Conrad before I read this post, so I hope he doesn't get angry and cut me off. Anyway, I'm hoping to get in before 12-5-06, cause I do want to strut my stuff!


----------



## Tina (Nov 28, 2006)

Conrad would never do that, KuroBara. I also have alerted him that a couple of people are trying to contact him regarding this matter.

ETA: Conrad has told me that he has fixed y'all up, so let me know if you still cannot see the Clubhouse after pressing Shift+refresh, okay?


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 29, 2006)

I hope people are getting all spiffed up for Clubhouse strutting. 

I've been polishing my ass all day.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 29, 2006)

I need some good ideas for pictures! (I'm no good at this!)


----------



## love dubh (Nov 29, 2006)

I just sent out my first Dimensions Supporter payment (doing the monthly dealy)!


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 29, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I need some good ideas for pictures!



Take some.

Then post them.




Plz, tanx.  



Okay so seriously...

Be comfortable, act naturally, and take lots (too many, even), so you can pick out your favourite.

(That's favourite, with a "U", kids)


----------



## Spanky (Nov 30, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I need some good ideas for pictures! (I'm no good at this!)



How about one of you spread out over the hood of your car? You know the car.... 

in Michigan, in December. Ouch. 

Ok, forget the car.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Spanky said:


> How about one of you spread out over the hood of your car? You know the car....
> 
> in Michigan, in December. Ouch.
> 
> Ok, forget the car.



No. You may be on to something. Just, let's nix the spreading. Unless it's butter spread.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 30, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> No. You may be on to something. Just, let's nix the spreading. Unless it's butter spread.



Oh, now, I didn't mean a muff spread, maybe just lying back on the hood with a little belly poking through. 

I just gotta see that car you talk about..... 

Woo hoo!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Spanky said:


> Oh, now, I didn't mean a muff spread, maybe just lying back on the hood with a little belly poking through.
> 
> I just gotta see that car you talk about.....
> 
> Woo hoo!



Dude, I can't remember what the joke about the Cav was now. Are you making fun of my car????

Anyways, we should hijack no longer. We'll see what can be done.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 30, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Dude, I can't remember what the joke about the Cav was now. Are you making fun of my car????
> 
> Anyways, we should hijack no longer. We'll see what can be done.



Sorry, babe. Didn't mean to catch you off guard. I'll stop.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Nov 30, 2006)

Ya know, some very hot Clubhouse members have promised to support the cause. And there is talk of "special" underwear and everything. This is not an opportunity to be missed. Make sure you've got your membership in time so you don't miss out on the hot-ositude!


----------



## KuroBara (Dec 1, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Ya know, some very hot Clubhouse members have promised to support the cause. And there is talk of "special" underwear and everything. This is not an opportunity to be missed. Make sure you've got your membership in time so you don't miss out on the hot-ositude!


That was me with the promise of good underwear. And not just "good" as in no holes, but "good" as in "Good Gawd A-mighty!!" My goal is to recreate my avatar, but with me (duh!). That will take a few orders though.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 1, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I hope people are getting all spiffed up for Clubhouse strutting.
> 
> I've been polishing my ass all day.



Yeah, but ass-polishing, fruit wax included, is a normal day for you. *Sigh.*

Still excited to see.

And I'll take some, because I'm an attention whore.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Dec 1, 2006)

Because looking at pictures of the two of you is the cutest thing ever!!!!

Cats also welcome, but certainly TSL/Ryan combos.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 1, 2006)

LoveBHMS said:


> Because looking at pictures of the two of you is the cutest thing ever!!!!
> 
> Cats also welcome, but certainly TSL/Ryan combos.



Yeaaaaah....maybe with your clothes sorta off...dim light...in bed. I'd prefer the cat to not be in those pictures...but whatever works for you two.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 1, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Yeah, but ass-polishing, fruit wax included, is a normal day for you. *Sigh.*



*stomping wildly*

I can't tell you guys anything!!!!!!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 1, 2006)

LoveBHMS said:


> Because looking at pictures of the two of you is the cutest thing ever!!!!
> 
> Cats also welcome, but certainly TSL/Ryan combos.



I will, even if I have to drug him!


----------



## LoveBHMS (Dec 1, 2006)

Don't drug your cat!


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Dec 3, 2006)

Shopping happened yesterday.

Lingerie was purchased.

Photographs will be taken today.

They'll be posted on the Clubhouse board on Dec. 5.

And now...sheer purple or black & silver corset? Oh, decisions, decisions....


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 4, 2006)

The pictures I had wanted to post in the belly hang thread..but didn't..will be in the clubhouse tomorrow 

Along with a few others


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 4, 2006)

Hmmmmmmmmm maybe I'll show my ass - this time bare - for a day. Maybe.


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 4, 2006)

So, I can't afford to join for a whole 30 beans right now (beginning of the month = rent) so I wanted to do the month-to-month thing, but it doesn't give me that option. How do I do that? I have some really good pictures... "sexy" ones... but mostly I want to see all the other people. I tried to e-mail Ruby, but I didn't get a reply. PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## Carrie (Dec 4, 2006)

This1Yankee said:


> So, I can't afford to join for a whole 30 beans right now (beginning of the month = rent) so I wanted to do the month-to-month thing, but it doesn't give me that option. How do I do that? I have some really good pictures... "sexy" ones... but mostly I want to see all the other people. I tried to e-mail Ruby, but I didn't get a reply. PLEASE HELP!!!



Click here to donate. Select $3/month, under "Recurring Monthly Donations".

You may need to PM Conrad (as "webmaster") to make sure you're given access to the Clubhouse by tomorrow. Hope that helps! Come join the sluttiness!


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 4, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Click here to donate. Select $3/month, under "Recurring Monthly Donations".
> 
> You may need to PM Conrad (as "webmaster") to make sure you're given access to the Clubhouse by tomorrow. Hope that helps! Come join the sluttiness!




You rule, Carrie girl. MWAH :kiss2: :kiss2: I am now a member. I might just have to take EXTRA (as in more) sexiness pics tonight.


----------



## Carrie (Dec 4, 2006)

This1Yankee said:


> You rule, Carrie girl. MWAH :kiss2: :kiss2: I am now a member. I might just have to take EXTRA (as in more) sexiness pics tonight.



No problem! What kind of person would I be to not help an honorary fat girl gain access to the inner sanctum?


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 4, 2006)

Carrie said:


> No problem! What kind of person would I be to not help an honorary fat girl gain access to the inner sanctum?




Well, the fat that I DO possess will be on display, in all it's glory


----------



## supersoup (Dec 4, 2006)

so it's 30 right...?


----------



## Carrie (Dec 4, 2006)

supersoup said:


> so it's 30 right...?



Yeppers, Manda, or you can follow the link I posted above to do $3 per month instead.


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm still not in the clubhouse yet....


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Dec 4, 2006)

supersoup said:


> so it's 30 right...?


Or a mere $3/month, like Carrie said above. And that'll get you access to all the saucy pictures for a _whole year._ A BARGAIN!

I've got several pics to choose from this time. Maybe I'll go wacky and post them all! Only one way to find out! See you in the Clubhouse!


----------



## Carrie (Dec 4, 2006)

This1Yankee said:


> I'm still not in the clubhouse yet....



Did you PM Conrad (Webmaster)? If so, it may take him a while to get your PM and give you access - he's on the west coast.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 4, 2006)

i just made my donation...let's just hope i don't chicken out when it comes to post time tomorrow!!


----------



## missaf (Dec 4, 2006)

supersoup said:


> i just made my donation...let's just hope i don't chicken out when it comes to post time tomorrow!!


 
posting isn't mandatory, but a nice benefit


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm In!!! Yeeeehhhhhawwwwwww


----------



## supersoup (Dec 4, 2006)

i'm not in yet either. booooooooo.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 4, 2006)

Okay folks, the time is coming... the pics are going up soon, and they're only there for a limited time (usually just around 1-2 days) and then they're just an unbelievably hot visual memory for the members of the clubhouse. 

If you've joined, hold on to your hat... if you haven't joined yet, get on the stick!

Click the "Donations" or "Upgrade" links at the top of the page!


----------



## missaf (Dec 5, 2006)

Pics are going up already, don't miss your chance to see the biggest showing of "Stuff" from our members ever!


----------



## supersoup (Dec 5, 2006)

dammit clubhouse, let a girl in. i got all brave and took pictures and everything. hmph.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Dec 5, 2006)

Ladies and Gentlemen, the strutting has begun.

And Soupersoup, Conrad will probably hook you up tomorrow if you've sent him a PM. No worries--it's not too late!


----------



## missaf (Dec 5, 2006)

Yep, I've already posts a real nice view 

For the *entire* package, ya have to log into the Clubhouse!


----------



## Jay West Coast (Dec 5, 2006)

Man, I love this day. Oh, nelly. I think I'll keep my ass in the Clubhouse all day!

No, really. My ass is in there. Go look.


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey I only just got my ass round to paying am I going to be too late? And what do I do now?


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 5, 2006)

metalheadFA said:


> Hey I only just got my ass round to paying am I going to be too late? And what do I do now?




Last night I payed, then e-mailed Conrad, then within a couple of hours, I was in the clubhouse... try that...and mention how much you LOVE the site...haha


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 5, 2006)

Jay West Coast said:


> Man, I love this day. Oh, nelly. I think I'll keep my ass in the Clubhouse all day!
> 
> No, really. My ass is in there. Go look.





LADIES --> It's worth the $30 to see it. Trust me.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Dec 5, 2006)

metalheadFA said:


> Hey I only just got my ass round to paying am I going to be too late? And what do I do now?


 
Not too late at all; right on time. Go in the Clubhouse (between the Events and Library, becomes visible when you have donated), and click on the SYSFADD thread. Post up your pics like you did last time, and voila! 

Dude, thanks for donating; its rockin in there right now, can't wait to see your additions!


----------



## Carrie (Dec 5, 2006)

metalheadFA said:


> Hey I only just got my ass round to paying am I going to be too late? And what do I do now?



If you don't have access to the Clubhouse yet (it appears above the story boards), send Conrad (Webmaster) a PM asking for access. I'm sure he'll get to it as soon as he can.


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 5, 2006)

Jay West Coast said:


> Not too late at all; right on time. Go in the Clubhouse (between the Events and Library, becomes visible when you have donated), and click on the SYSFADD thread. Post up your pics like you did last time, and voila!
> 
> Dude, thanks for donating; its rockin in there right now, can't wait to see your additions!



Cheers for the advice, PMed Conrad so just waiting now as the link isn't there yet... Anything I add will be old stuff... !


----------



## Tina (Dec 5, 2006)

*gulp* Yes. It really is. Naked as a bee. *fans self*

We need more guy pics, but what's there so far? Whooo boy! Quality!!!


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 5, 2006)

Tina said:


> We need more guy pics, but what's there so far? Whooo boy! Quality!!!




That is a GENIUS smiley. And yes, boys, bring pics and candy...


----------



## Jay West Coast (Dec 5, 2006)

Is it just me, or do the hot pics just keep _coming_?!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 5, 2006)

This is my first SYSFADD or SYAFADD, and let me tell you, it is _incredible._ I had to chastise one poster for being too sexy. And _*I*_ haven't even posted yet! :happy:


----------



## supersoup (Dec 5, 2006)

it won't let me in. and i've donated twice. 

i'm just not a winner today.


----------



## Tina (Dec 5, 2006)

Did you PM the Webmaster?


----------



## supersoup (Dec 5, 2006)

yes ma'am, but now i am in!

 

just to get up the gumption now...there's so much niceness in that thread!


----------



## Jay West Coast (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm glad you're in Manda. Actually, after seeing those pics, I think we're ALL glad you're in! 


This day just amazes me. It's phenomenal to see how many of the regular ol' guys and gals that poke around this board can put together quite a show! We've had so much hotness, OMG. Male and female, whichever way you swing, its amazing to know that this kinda hotness is running all over the board. 

You just didn't know it, because you're used to seeing everyone with their clothes on!


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 5, 2006)

WHERE ARE YOU??? Yes, you, the one who DIDN'T donate!! Seriously, you are missing out...this is crazy. BEST of the best, creme de la creme, sexaaaayyyy azzzz pics.


----------



## BBWTexan (Dec 5, 2006)

Okay, I joined. I should have done it sooner... such a good cause.

Now how do I get into this super secret room?


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Dec 5, 2006)

BBWTexan said:


> Okay, I joined. I should have done it sooner... such a good cause.
> 
> Now how do I get into this super secret room?


Go to the main Dimensions Forums page--there's a link with a beach picture. You may have to PM Conrad to hook you up.


----------



## BBWTexan (Dec 5, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Go to the main Dimensions Forums page--there's a link with a beach picture. You may have to PM Conrad to hook you up.



Thank you ma'am!

I'm now in and BOY am I IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Whew.....:shocked:


----------



## rainyday (Dec 6, 2006)

*Things I loved about this SYSFADD:*

1. All the new faces (not that we saw just their faces).

2. The fun, supportive spirit everyone brings to it.

3. Even with folks running around in skivvies and less, it's not raunchy.

4. Seeing others--especially women--feel good about their bodies. Comes through in both the text and the pictures for many.

5. The incredible variety of shapes.

6. The great efforts the guys go to to make it an equal showing. Nothing exploitive or one-sided about it.

7. It's freaking 12 pages long. Now that's a good turnout!


ETA: I was wrong. Looks like it's rounding the bottom of page 13 and headed for 14.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 7, 2006)

rainyday said:


> *Things I loved about this SYSFADD:*
> 
> 1. All the new faces (not that we saw just their faces).
> 
> ...




Exactly!!

The ladies were so confident that I posted. I even did my ol' side split again


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 7, 2006)

*WHEW* I gotta admit, that was long enough to have pictures of my ass in a thong up on the internet. Sweatpants for the next several months, people! Sweatpants!


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 7, 2006)

A last word of thanks to all who participated and joined the clubhouse during this latest effort. I agree with everything rainy said, it's all true... it was a GREAT morale building exercise.  

The pics are down now... so until next time, kids.


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 7, 2006)

Yeah, not only were the pics great, but it was a really cool bonding experience, for me at least. I know that we don't "know" each other, but I wouldn't have posted semi-naked pictures anywhere else FOR anyone else. This place, and most of you guys AND mah girls, rock like Bon Jovi. Thanks everyone who makes this stuff happen


----------



## SoftBellyLover (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks Yankee1 et al for just reinforcing how stupid I am for missing this! DAMN. Here's a vote for a XMas one!


----------



## James (Dec 10, 2006)

Props to everyone who posted - this thread made it worth the subscription alone! 

and I gotta say, after seven or so years of visiting the boards, and getting so much from them, its also a good feeling to be giving back something to Dimensions too really.

so when's the next SYSFADD?


----------

